
Ask HN: What are some good sanity checks to do before launching a product? - tiuPapa
Be it technical or financial or anything that most people don&#x27;t think about but they totally should.
======
king_phil
Present it to potential customers. Ask them to buy it (not ask them if they
would buy it, because they say "yes" a lot, but to actually buy it).

------
roycclu
ask someone if they would pay for it.

~~~
king_phil
They say "yes" a lot and when you want to sell it to these ssame people later,
they don't want it anymore. Sell it to them instead.

